# Howdy from Texas



## amazonqueenn (May 5, 2016)

Hello everyone, nice to meet all of you on here. Teaching myself to knit and know how to do basic knit and pearl. lol Knit items are so beautiful and hope to learn to do all kinds of knitting. Mother of 10 and grandmother of 4. Love to make things for my family.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Welcome from upstate New York


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum from Leander, TX


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi amazonqueen, welcome from Richmond, TX. You'll find helpful people here. Happy knitting.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi and welcome from West Springfield, Massachusetts.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome from Houston! You'll meet a lot of very nice and very helpful people here!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome from Connecticut! There is no doubt that you will have all of your questions answered here, or at least be given a push in the right direction! And you will pick up many, many good tips as well. This is a WONDERFUL forum!!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from Kansas!&#127803;


----------



## jbroom (Jan 20, 2016)

Howdy from Hearne, Texas.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

 Sounds like you have a large family to knit for! Have fun.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi and welcome from England.

Jenny x


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome from beautiful Wimberley, in the Hill Country.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi & welcome to the forums. :-D


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Toronto


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum.. :lol:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome from the Texas Brazos Valley!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome from Thailand.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello from Northampton UK.


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome from Burlington, Ontario.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from New York City.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome for Pa. Sounds like you will have a lot of hats and scarves to knit!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to KP from Tennessee ~  It sounds like you have plenty of family to knit for!


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome from Athens, Texas. You will love it here.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome those needles will be smoking


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Perth, Western Australia. &#128512;


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome from New Jersey you will be very bussy


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome from London.


----------



## rvcamper2014 (Nov 19, 2015)

"HI" Welcome from the UP of MI


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome from Victoria, B.C. Canada.


----------



## deane7535 (Jan 20, 2011)

welcome from Fort Davis TX


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## Chlonestartx (Jul 6, 2015)

Welcome from Waco. This is a really helpful forum!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow Texan.


----------



## Gramga (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome from a fellow Texan.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sending you a warm welcome from Oregon (Ory-gun).


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Welcome from Fair Oaks Ranch in the beautiful Hill Country in Texas!


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi from beautiful middle Georgia!!!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome from Maryland!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pa. Good to have you with us and hope you enjoy kp


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome from Florida


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

And from Ohio..where in Texas,?


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

amazonqueenn said:


> Hello everyone, nice to meet all of you on here. Teaching myself to knit and know how to do basic knit and pearl. lol Knit items are so beautiful and hope to learn to do all kinds of knitting. Mother of 10 and grandmother of 4. Love to make things for my family.


🙋 Hello,welcome.


----------



## ososlow (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome from Lufkin, TX.


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

A big Texas welcome from Central Texas. You will enjoy this site...lots of knowledgeable people willing to help.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome from The Colony, Texas


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome from Tennessee.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Australia.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome from California.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------

